# The Translations and Manuscripts Forum is now Moderated



## Semper Fidelis

This forum now requires an admin or moderator to approve each new thread or post in the forum. There is no review process for the exclusion of threads or posts.

If your thread or post was deleted, do not complain to the moderators. Learn how to present your argument in a manner that is not simply an attempt to devour your opponent (Gal 5:15).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress

FYI. I just noticed this. The forum has been off of thread and post moderating for a long time now.


----------

